# Can anyone tell me......



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

How long roughly it takes for a hen to lay an egg once she feels the urge?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

It depends on how long she decided to wait to climb into the nest box. Some of mine jump in 10-15 minutes before its ready to pop out, others will sit for an hour or so. I'm not an expert on this. I'm just going by what I see my girls doing. Sometimes mine just like to psych me out. They go in the nest box for a bit, then jump out squaking like a banchee - and there's no egg.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

We got our first egg yesterday and it must have taken her 3 hours of pushing and squacking before she had success. Anxious to see what today brings.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well i am still waiting for my first egg.


----------

